
DJI Mavic – with and without this new anamorophic lens - marcbarros
https://youtu.be/xfrYO23boGA
======
erohead
Impressive how different this lens looks vs normal. This frame really
illustrates it:
[https://youtu.be/xfrYO23boGA?t=124](https://youtu.be/xfrYO23boGA?t=124)

------
nickgrosvenor
So funny, the aspect ratio is really the difference, not the lens
characteristics.

